# overlay

## Kernel78

Ciao a tutti, io ho un'opinione ben definita sugli overlay ma volevo conoscere la vostra...

... e un bel sondaggio ogni tanto non fa mai male  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Io ho votato la 3

Sei tu ad aver votato "LOL, portage è già abbastanza instabile senza aggiungere quelle robacce artigianali"?   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Io ho votato la 3
> 
> Sei tu ad aver votato "LOL, portage è già abbastanza instabile senza aggiungere quelle robacce artigianali"?    

 

Si, ma solo perchè non ho tempo/capacità per crearmi ebuild abbastanza stabili  :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

Io ho votato la 1... in realtà manca l'opzione: "sono comodi, basta usarli in piccole dosi e non abusarne".

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io ho votato la 1... in realtà manca l'opzione: "sono comodi, basta usarli in piccole dosi e non abusarne".

 

Probabilmente le mie informazioni sono lacunose o errate ma se ti attacchi ad un overlay finisce che tutto quello in quell'overlay prende la priorità sull'albero ufficiale o sbaglio ? In caso non sbagli mi risulterebbe difficile non abusarne ... o mi prendo un ebuild dall'overlay e me lo metto in locale o mi devo sorbire tutto quanto ...

----------

## Scen

Votato 1! Ah... overlay rulez (sunrise addicted  :Razz:  )  :Cool: 

Certo che se uno aggiunge overlay a manetta senza sapere quello che fa è OVVIO che affonderà negli abissi della disperazione Gentooista dopo poco  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> ma se ti attacchi ad un overlay finisce che tutto quello in quell'overlay prende la priorità sull'albero ufficiale o sbaglio ? In caso non sbagli mi risulterebbe difficile non abusarne ... o mi prendo un ebuild dall'overlay e me lo metto in locale o mi devo sorbire tutto quanto ...

 

Una soluzione a questo problema (che confermo) potrebbe essere l'utilizzo di emerge-overlay by Mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   ma se ti attacchi ad un overlay finisce che tutto quello in quell'overlay prende la priorità sull'albero ufficiale o sbaglio ? In caso non sbagli mi risulterebbe difficile non abusarne ... o mi prendo un ebuild dall'overlay e me lo metto in locale o mi devo sorbire tutto quanto ... 
> 
> Una soluzione a questo problema (che confermo) potrebbe essere l'utilizzo di emerge-overlay by Mouser 

 

Sai com'è, usare un software non ufficiale e in alpha per installare e gestire altri software non ufficiali non è che mi sembri una via sicura verso la stabilità  :Wink: 

----------

## drizztbsd

Gli overlay in se van bene, basta stare attento che alcuni (sunrise?) contengono spesso e volentieri ebuild scritti col c***

(in effetti quasi tutti gli sviluppatori che vengono da sunrise non hanno portato qualità, anzi)

----------

## djinnZ

Io preferisco scaricare gli overlay per intero (così vedo cosa c'è) ed aggiungermi solo quel che mi serve via link in /usr/portage/local l'idea di mouser non mi convince per quanto attiene il limitare il download. Fino ad ora non ho avuto grossi problemi (tranne il ripristino in corso, maledetto windozz e stramaledetti tutti i bastardi che hanno messo mano alla contabilità).

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io ho votato la 1... in realtà manca l'opzione: "sono comodi, basta usarli in piccole dosi e non abusarne".

 

quoto... e aggiungo che non ho votato per via di questa opzione mancante. (non uso sunrise e anche quando lo usavo era giusto per un solo pacchetto)

per me l'unstable dell'unstable dev'essere fornito solo ad-hoc e per-pacchetto.

gli overlay sono utili solo per pacchetti che non sono in portage (vedi enlightenment) o al massimo per colmare la mancanza di preparazione specifica in determinati ambiti.

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sai com'è, usare un software non ufficiale e in alpha per installare e gestire altri software non ufficiali non è che mi sembri una via sicura verso la stabilità 
> 
> 

 

Non ti posso che dare ragione  :Cool: 

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma se ti attacchi ad un overlay finisce che tutto quello in quell'overlay prende la priorità sull'albero ufficiale o sbaglio ? In caso non sbagli mi risulterebbe difficile non abusarne ... o mi prendo un ebuild dall'overlay e me lo metto in locale o mi devo sorbire tutto quanto ...
> 
> 

 

In effetti questo sembra essere un grosso limite di Portage: se non vado errato Paludis dovrebbe ovviare a questa lacuna (drizzt, confermi?)...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Nno ti posso che dare ragione 
> 
>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> ma se ti attacchi ad un overlay finisce che tutto quello in quell'overlay prende la priorità sull'albero ufficiale o sbaglio ? In caso non sbagli mi risulterebbe difficile non abusarne ... o mi prendo un ebuild dall'overlay e me lo metto in locale o mi devo sorbire tutto quanto ...
> ...

 

[sarcasmo=ON]

Fiko, quindi uno strumento (ancora non ufficiale) permette di installare selettivamente del software non ufficiale ?!?!?

[sarcasmo=OFF]

Io dovrei proprio essere torturato/drogato/ricattato per prendere un ebuild e metterlo in locale quindi anche aver un programma da usare ogni morte di papa per prendere un singolo e selezionatissimo ebuild per mettermelo in locale non mi fa venire la pelle d'oca ... (forse ho chiuso troppo presto la modalità "sarcasmo")

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Una soluzione a questo problema (che confermo) potrebbe essere l'utilizzo di emerge-overlay by Mouser 

 Al momento non ne ho ancora mai avuto bisogno... certo è che se mai mi trovassi nell'evenienza, userei il tool di mouser: il funzionamento di default mi pare un po' troppo invasivo...

Cmq io ho votato 3, ma concordo con Peach: al + un overlay tematico (chessò e17, il groupware kolab, etc etc). Perchè destinare al d fuori dell'alberatura ufficiale di portage contributi che potrebbero raggiungere tutti gli utenti gentoo?

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Io ho votato la 1... in realtà manca l'opzione: "sono comodi, basta usarli in piccole dosi e non abusarne". 
> 
> Probabilmente le mie informazioni sono lacunose o errate ma se ti attacchi ad un overlay finisce che tutto quello in quell'overlay prende la priorità sull'albero ufficiale o sbaglio ?

 

Considerando che ho il 98% dei pacchetti  in x86 e che negli overlay la roba è normalmente ~x86 non ho il problema  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Considerando che ho il 98% dei pacchetti  in x86 e che negli overlay la roba è normalmente ~x86 non ho il problema 

 

La mia conoscenza degli overlay è talmente bassa da non aver nemmeno considerato l'eventualità che il loro contenuto potesse essere ~  :Embarassed: 

----------

## federico

Ho sulla mia macchina qualcosa, ma anche se ho tutto compilato in ~x86 continuano a sembarmi molto invasivi ed un gran casino. Lo uso solo quando non posso trovare altre soluzioni.

----------

## drizztbsd

Sì paludis permette tutto  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> drizzt@janeway ~ % grep 'java-experimental' /etc/paludis/*
> 
> /etc/paludis/package_mask.conf:*/*::java-experimental
> 
> /etc/paludis/package_unmask.conf:dev-java/openjdk::java-experimental
> ...

 

----------

## skypjack

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io ho votato la 1... in realtà manca l'opzione: "sono comodi, basta usarli in piccole dosi e non abusarne".

 

Quoto.

L'ho usato/lo uso quando mi torna voglia, l'overlay di enlightenment (da quando l'hanno tirato su, la via è molto più semplice).

In realtà li trovo comodi, in certi casi, ma bisogna appunto proprio averne bisogno e non usarli tanto alla leggera.

Per esperienza, in passato ho avuto qualche problema che mi costrinse a salti mortali per rimediare, usando gli overlay.

Insomma, una comodità che però a volte è offerta senza troppi accorgimenti e rischia di incasinare l'utente novizio o meno.

----------

## mrfree

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In realtà manca l'opzione: "sono comodi, basta usarli in piccole dosi e non abusarne".

  Concordo  :Smile:  Ma visto l'orientamento di Kernel78, la cosa non mi stupisce   :Laughing: 

----------

